# Completed Apothecary Cabinet.



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Well it has taken a few weeks but I am finally complete with the Apothecary cabinet I have been working on. I didn’t want to rush the finishing process so I probably took longer than I needed, but it isn’t going to be presented until Christmas so I figured I had a little bit of time. 
All the cabinet pieces: top, sides, drawers are all made from African Mahogany and the Navy Pilot wings in the top are made from Hard Maple. I tried to build all the components using traditional cabinet making methods and I am quite happy with the final result. I don’t have a planer or jointer so all the boards that I had to re-saw I hand planed flat after I glued everything up. I left the inside surfaces of the cabinet case and the underside of the top with the hand plane tool marks for effect.
I finished everything with five coats of Sam Maloof Oil & Varnish mixture that is a hand rubbed application. I appreciate everybody’s comments from the in-progress post that I made and I am glad I took Dvoigt’s advice and decided not to stain it and just go natural.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

That is a really nice piece! I am glad you did not stain it, that wood is beautiful with that finish.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The finished product is quite amazing. I hope the recipient of that chest has some inkling of the amount of work you must have put into it with hand tools. Great job!


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!!! say it all


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

wow - that is a beautiful piece of funiture


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent job Everyman,
Very impressive piece. Did you make the wings inlay? Nice job on everything.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous !


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fantastic piece !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Definitely gives me inspiration to get busy too.
Whomever receives that for Christmas will be truly happy.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a beautiful piece! Well done.

Red


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Excellent job Everyman,
> Very impressive piece. Did you make the wings inlay? Nice job on everything.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks for all the comments.
Firehawk yes I did make and carve the wings by hand. I bought a set of carving tools from Woodcraft and practiced until I felt comfortable enough to do it for real. You can still see some of the carving tool marks in the very ends of the feathers that I couldn't quite get all the way out.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Inlay really tops it off..*

I keep telling you guys here that a lot of you don't have talent. Thats a God given gift.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hierloom.


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I agree , beautiful project and job.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is a fine looking piece of furniture, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Wood Art !


----------

